# Mavericks at L.A. Clippers preview



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Mavericks at L.A. Clippers preview*
9:30 p.m. Wednesday, Ch. 21; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270 in Spanish)
12:30 AM CST on Wednesday, November 8, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

*Who's hot: Sam Cassell
*
He's rolled up 74 points and 15 assists in the last three games, all Clippers wins. And he always seems to make life tough for the Mavericks ... Sixth man Corey Maggette had 20 points and nine rebounds in L.A.'s victory Monday over Portland. ... The Mavericks' Greg Buckner came alive with 13 second-half points against Golden State, and he will carry a bigger role with Josh Howard out.

*Who's not: Jerry Stackhouse
*
Actually, aside from Dirk Nowitzki, Devin Harris and Buckner, just about all the Mavericks are icy. The rest were a combined 19-of-52 (36.5 percent) from the field against Golden State. ... Stackhouse (3-of-12) and Austin Croshere (1-of-6) were major culprits. ... The Mavericks have gotten to the free-throw line only 57 times, compared to 98 trips for the opponent. ... LA's Elton Brand has had eight points in two of the last three games, his first single-digit point productions since March 2005.

*Injuries*

Josh Howard (left ankle) and D.J. Mbenga (left foot) are out, but Devean George should return from a stomach illness. Zeljko Rebraca (back) and Aaron Williams (back) are doubtful for the Clippers.

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/110806dnspomavsprebox.2d91841.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

But some good news, too: *The Mavericks were relieved that Terry's flagrant-2 foul on Golden State's Monta Ellis would not merit a suspension after the league reviewed tapes of the incident.

League officials said there would be no further action against Terry.

Terry inadvertently horse-collared Ellis on a drive to the basket. Terry clearly was going for the ball. Ellis' head just happened to get in the way.

In addition, there was no word from the league about possible action against coach Avery Johnson after his ejection Monday night. *

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/110806dnspomavsbriefs.2d9d5cc.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Terry clearly was going for the ball. Ellis' head just happened to get in the way.


Didn't Raja Bell say that when he laid Kobe out?

:clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Glad to hear JET won't have to miss any games, but he needs to start showing up when it counts. I can't believe that my confidence in the Mavs is this shaken.... I honestly fear starting out 0-5, seeing how these next two games are not gimmes my any means. 

We really need to come out with a massive chip on our shoulders. 

BTW... wtf is up with Devean George? He's had a '_stomach virus_' for 2 weeks now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Glad to hear JET won't have to miss any games, but he needs to start showing up when it counts. I can't believe that my confidence in the Mavs is this shaken.... I honestly fear starting out 0-5, seeing how these next two games are not gimmes my any means.
> 
> We really need to come out with a massive chip on our shoulders.
> 
> BTW... wtf is up with Devean George? He's had a '_stomach virus_' for 2 weeks now.


Maybe it's the same kind of stomach virus that Terrell Owen had when he had the emergency visit at the hospital....

:whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas (0-3) at LA Clippers (3-1)
Game Info: 10:30 pm EST Wed Nov 8, 2006
TV: KTXA 
By SANTOSH VENKATARAMAN, STATS Senior Writer

The Dallas Mavericks are on the verge of following their first trip to the NBA finals with the worst start in franchise history.

They'll try to avoid going 0-4 for the first time when they begin a three-game road trip Wednesday night against the Los Angeles Clippers.

Dallas has lost seven straight, including the final four games of last season's NBA finals against Miami. There could be a bit of a hangover since the defending Western Conference champions, who are 0-3 for the first time since 1993-94, have shown plenty of frustration early this season.

In the Mavericks' season opener against San Antonio last Thursday, Josh Howard was called for a flagrant foul and DeSagana Diop was assessed a technical foul.

Star forward Dirk Nowitzki was called for a technical in a 107-76 loss at Houston on Saturday. That only set the stage for a wild 107-104 loss to Golden State and former coach Don Nelson on Monday.

Coach Avery Johnson was ejected just before halftime and point guard Jason Terry was tossed for a flagrant foul he committed on the Warriors' Monta Ellis with 3:05 remaining.

"I was gone pretty quickly," Johnson said. "There was a difference of opinion on a drive and for the most part, the next thing I knew, I was gone."

To make matters worse, Dallas will play this road trip without Howard, the team's second-leading scorer at 16.3 points per game. The Mavericks will be missing Howard for two weeks due to a sprained ankle he suffered in Monday's loss.

A team that went to the NBA finals has not started this poorly the following season since Philadelphia opened 0-5 in 2001-02.

This road trip continues Thursday night at Phoenix in a rematch of the conference finals before ending Sunday in Portland.

"It's still early, we've got 79 games left," Dallas guard Greg Buckner said. "But we've got to press a little bit. We can't keep saying 'It's still early' and lose six more."

Johnson made one change to the starting lineup, inserting Devin Harris over Buckner on Monday. Harris played well and had 17 points after scoring a total of only six over the first two games.

Dallas went 3-1 against Los Angeles (3-1) last season, losing only a meaningless season finale on April 19 in which Nowitzki sat out.

He had double-doubles in all three victories for the Mavs, averaging 21.0 points and 11.7 rebounds.

The Clippers improved to 3-0 on a five-game homestand with a 102-89 victory over Portland on Monday. They had five players score in double figures and Elton Brand, the team's leading scorer last season at 24.7 points per game, was not one of them.

Brand has been consistently double- and triple-teamed early this season and is averaging only 14.8 points. He scored eight points on 2-of-8 shooting on Monday and wasn't complaining afterward.

"I feel bad for the people who have fantasy teams, but that's about it," Brand said. "We're winning the ballgame. Tonight I didn't hit much, but before tonight I was shooting over 56 percent from the field, so when I did touch it, it's going in.

"There are a lot of double- and triple-teams, but we have a lot of offensive threats."

Los Angeles has six players averaging in double figures, led by Sam Cassell's 22.8 points per game.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview;_ylt=AvaCwJWARMZdQ8bsebEgEKm8vLYF?gid=2006110812


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I want Dirk to take 20 shots tonight. Minimum. This should be mandatory. 

Make it happen Avery.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I guess we are using this one as game thread....

GT has been missing in action for the past game.... :whoknows:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk where are you!?!

Oh well... I expect the win today, Dirk better be inraged.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> Glad to hear JET won't have to miss any games, but he needs to start showing up when it counts. I can't believe that my confidence in the Mavs is this shaken.... I honestly fear starting out 0-5, seeing how these next two games are not gimmes my any means.
> 
> We really need to come out with a massive chip on our shoulders.
> 
> BTW... wtf is up with Devean George? He's had a '_stomach virus_' for 2 weeks now.


I think this one's different from the one he had during the preseason; the one he just got over with was bad enough to hospitalize him the day before the opener. He was hot hot hot during the preseason, I look for him to pick up for Josh.

I think we'll definitely win tonight. Dirk's going to be mad, and tonight's a night where if he stays on the perimeter where he's still most comfortable, he's going to have his way (the Brand matchup is a good one for a player like Dirk). Avery's going to be pissed, and JET sort of has a way of responding to these sort of situations where a loss may have been his fault (IE suspension in Game 6 against SA, poor shooting in Game 4 of the Finals, and now ejection). I hope for another monster game from Devin too.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Come on Mavs, lets pull out a W... unfortunately I wont be able to see if they won or not because the game will get over past midnight.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

We need to play better offensively the defensive effort has not been too bad. Dirk cannot hit much tonight. He needs to get to the line. It is the 4th quarter and his finally getting to the line. Maybe we can hang around and steal this game. I am starting to think the first 30 games might be around a 500. start to the season.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The mavs are playing with so much panic and desperation. That will not the Mavs far this season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

.............

(I am literally speechless...)


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs just cannot be consistent for all four quarters.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It really is frustrating watching this team right now. But I think it all comes down to chemistry. Anytime you makes multiple changes to your lineup like this, it affects the team until they show signs of coming together.

looks like we quit tonight though. Down 97-83....0-4 and clipper fans are chanting 0-4....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

???

what are these multiple changes everyone keeps bringing up?

we still got Diop/Dampier, Dirk, Stack, Howard, Terry and Harris...our core hasnt changed one bit...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Again 23 three pointers, it's not the same type of basketball we played last season this far.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

For some reason I am really starting to sense that Avery doesn't have full control of this team. We are not playing his type of basketball, not any where close. We have no team identity right now. We are playing multiple types of ball, none of which come close to getting the job done. How do you drop 32 in the first quarter and 34 over the next two? We have been coming out of the gate pretty strong but have a serious drop off after the first quarter. It's been that way every game. It's laughable how we decide to chunk up 3's all game while we have the lead, then when we are down 10 late in the 4th, we decide to go to the hole. 

I don't even know what to say. 

Someone, somewhere had better do something NOW. I don't care who or what it is, but this team has to wake the F up. Some chump was giving me some good old fashioned ribbing at the bar I watched the game at last night and I found myself about 2 seconds away from smashing my beer bottle over his freakin head. If nothing else, they need to start winning so I won't go to jail. I can't take much more of this.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We are shooting *20.3* 3's per game, 3rd behind Seattle's *20.6* and Phoenix's *25.2*. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ninjatune said:


> We are shooting *20.3* 3's per game, 3rd behind Seattle's *20.6* and Phoenix's *25.2*.
> 
> Unbelievable.


especially since we dont have the 3 point shooting ability of those 2 teams...it aint 2002 yall...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Season 

PPG: 89.0 - Opp PPG: 103.5 
FG%: .424 - Opp FG%: .500 
RPG: 37.5 - Opp RPG: 40.3


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ....it aint 2002 yall...


Exactly. This team doesn't know who they are.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Exactly. This team doesn't know who they are.....


Another exactly. There is a major personality check in store for the roster, man to man, before this can be fixed.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Talk about leadership ... :whoknows:


----------

